# Dapples why do horses suddenly develop them??



## Borntobeaprincess (20 August 2014)

I have a 6 year old bay TB mare, have had her since she was weaned.
In the past month she has developed dapples for the first time.

They are lovely, I'm not complaining but was wondering if anyone knew at the age of 6 why they would appear?

Was just thinking if it was genetic she would have had them by now.

I did google &#128563; and there was the old wives tale that it means the horse is in good condition... But not sure how true that is, she has always been in good condition, since I have had her since weaning. 

Any suggestions gratefully received xx


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 August 2014)

I found feeding minerals all year altered coat colour, so it could well be minerals


----------



## Borntobeaprincess (20 August 2014)

I moved yards a few months ago so maybe it's a change in the mineral content of the grazing?

Thanks x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 August 2014)

It could be Sooty (a colour gene that adds black pigment to the coat) causing the dapples. Many dappled horses have dapples because of Sooty.

I don't fully understand it, but horses do sometimes get more Sooty as the years go by as demonstrated by this sooty palomino (yes, both photos are of the same horse - Heathermoor Gold Banner).


----------



## SuperH (20 August 2014)

My black mare gets dapples every summer, I love them.  I assumed it was caused by something genetic as everything else is the same as usual but I don't know enough about it to be sure.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (20 August 2014)

My 3yo apparently has never had dapples but this year (just after I put down the deposit) she began to dapple. She's gone from almost black dark bay to almost an orange colour!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (20 August 2014)

I was always told it was a sign the horse is doing well and in excellent condition.


----------



## Nudibranch (21 August 2014)

I have a CB (bay, obviously!) who dapples in the summer. My old black mare and liver chestnut mare used to as well, although the black stopped when she developed PPID. So I always just assumed it was a condition thing.


----------



## m1stify (21 August 2014)

This is interesting I have just noticed dapples appearing on my very light grey recently have her 4 years and never noticed them before. Can only be seen from a distance but they are there. I hope it's true it's a sign of being in good condition!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 August 2014)

Not all horses can get dapples however perfect their condition is. So there must be a genetic aspect and Sooty does seem the most likely explanation as we know it causes dapples and as demonstrated by the sooty pally above it can get stronger over the years (although it's very rare to make a horse so dark, it usually manifests as dapples/shading). 

Don't forget that colours/patterns can look different in the winter coat V the summer coat. This would have the effect of making the horse look dappled when in better condition (IE in it's summer coat).


----------



## Tnavas (21 August 2014)

Mine gets them when in foal and when she's changing her coat.


----------



## Borntobeaprincess (21 August 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, I was just a bit surprised why she developed them at the age of 6 when she has never had them before &#128077;


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 August 2014)

My bay (bright golden colour) develops lighter dapples which eventually look like honey-combing, when she is changing her coat twice a year.


----------



## diamonddogs (22 August 2014)

My mare dapples in summer too. She came from the East Midlands to the West Midlands, and her previous owner told me about the summer dapples, so unsure about the grazing affecting it.

She goes from having a shaggy dark bay coat in winter to considerably lighter (she has a light muzzle, so imagine her whole body going the same colour as her muzzle) in summer.

She's actually quite an interesting colour in summer anyway - if you look closely at her coat she has a very fine smattering of black through her coat. It's really hard to explain!

She's a Welsh/TB cross btw.


----------

